# Cricket



## Griff

Not a bad 1st day at all for England in the 2nd Test, but why doesn't Graveney put Paul Collingwood in the team!!!?


----------



## pg tips

I think Bell has to be dropped, he hasn't been able to bat against the Aussies yet.

Come on Freddie, only two more to go!!!


----------



## jasonm

We did it!!!!!!

Close though


----------



## pg tips

What a finish and what a test!

Looking forward to the rest of the series if they are all like this!


----------



## Roger

Those two yorkers.....bliss!!

Champagne Moment???


----------



## Griff

What a nail biter. Superb win though


----------



## PhilM

I lost all Saturday and Sunday morning to that... It was well worth it


----------



## PhilM

Just read thet Brett Lee is in hospital with a leg infection, he might miss the next test.

Is that another strike to Flintoff


----------



## Griff

Sad.........innit


----------



## PhilM

Griff said:


> Sad.........innit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


NO


----------



## pg tips

He got the knock in the first test but they didn't risk resting him so it's their own bloody fault


----------



## Roger

> Sad.........innit


Shame on you! for thinking such a thing of this loveable bunch of modest, self-effacing cricketers!!


----------



## pg tips

The Aussies will probably be at *FULL* strength tomorrow


----------



## pg tips

93 for 1 at lunch, that looks like a corking batting pitch!


----------



## JoT

A good start 128-1 .....







and another dropped catch by Gilchrist off Vaughan the next ball McGrath bowls Vaughan off a no-ball so not out


----------



## pg tips

does anyone else watch on tv with the sound turned down and TMS on radio 4 LW on for comentary?

Trouble is if on digital you get the comentary a second before the picture!


----------



## chrisb

pg tips said:


> does anyone else watch on tv with the sound turned down and TMS on radio 4 LW on for comentary?
> 
> Trouble is if on digital you get the comentary a second before the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


PG, that is the *only way * to do it


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> does anyone else watch on tv with the sound turned down and TMS on radio 4 LW on for comentary?
> 
> Trouble is if on digital you get the comentary a second before the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I have done in the past; but C4's commentary team this year is first class IMO

Boycott, Atherton, Gregg, Benaud, Slater and Hughes are great to listen to; especially Boyc's.


----------



## Xantiagib

oh dear Tresco's gone @ 163/2


----------



## pg tips

couldn't imagine you listening to the BBC JoT !


----------



## pg tips

IF THERE WAS EVER A DAY FOR BELL TO PROVE HE CAN BAT, TODAY IS THE DAY


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> couldn't imagine you listening to the BBC JoT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I still like TMS









Despite its PC attempts ..... female commentators pah









Glad to see for the ashes at least it is an all male crew.

I like Aggers, Blowers, CMJ and Gus Fraser


----------



## Roger

JoT,

There is a Womens test on as well...in Hampshire I think.










Bet thats a thrilling watch??


----------



## JoT

Boyc's to Greggy 5 minutes ago:

"Ah've sin more brains in a pork pie than you've got"


----------



## PhilM

JoT said:


> I have done in the past; but C4's commentary team this year is first class IMO
> 
> Boycott, Atherton, Gregg, Benaud, Slater and Hughes are great to listen to; especially Boyc's.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Bang on this year the commentay is bloody excellent.

SO is the score 193 for 2


----------



## Griff

Saw a cricket documentary many years ago, and it featured Boycott quite a bit.

He stormed into the Pavillion after being bowled out with about a score of 12........and you could tell he wasn't pleased.

Someone asked him.................What's the wicket like Geoff?

He threw the bat into the corner of the room, and bellowed................Yuh'll find art when yuh bleedin well gerrart there!!
















When he was in court defending the alleged assaulting of his girl friend, I overheard someone in the local pub claim that he said.......................No...........yer honour, ah didn't assault her.....ah just restrained 'er wi a left 'ook!!!


----------



## chrisb

100 for Vaughan


----------



## Xantiagib

JoT said:


> Boyc's to Greggy 5 minutes ago:
> 
> "Ah've sin more brains in a pork pie than you've got"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Reminds me of my favourite Graucho Marx quote:

*"You've got the brains of a four-year-old boy... and I bet he was glad to get rid of them"*


----------



## PhilM

3rd Test with the last day of play, hows is it going to end.














I hope its good for us.


----------



## Griff

5 wickets gone 5 to go























Win or draw for England


----------



## Griff

Regret a draw looks likely


----------



## PhilM

Griff said:


> Regret a draw looks likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Fingers crossed that your wrong Griff







Please were so close


----------



## Griff

The bottom line is that our bowlers aren't good enough


----------



## Roger

we had to be out all day....had to keep popping into Dixons to see the score on TV!!!


----------



## chrisb

Griff said:


> The bottom line is that our bowlers aren't good enough
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That is unfair, 9 Aussie wickets in one day's play, is a superb performance


----------



## Griff

But no cigar

Willis and Botham would have had the lot of them out IMO


----------



## PhilM

I think we did great to get so close a couple of years ago that would of been it all over for us. Lets just hope that we can lift our game that little bit for the next test.


----------



## chrisb

Griff said:


> But no cigar
> 
> Willis and Botham would have had the lot of them out IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I don't think so,

Have seen Willis & Botham recently?


----------



## Griff

Well..........................lets just say that whatever they are on.........I don't want any!!


----------



## chrisb

The problem with "Beefy" was ,that although he got lots of wickets, he "bought" a lot of them, and if he had been playing yesterday , the game would've been over mid afternoon with the Aussies making the required runs.

Flintoff especially was magnificent, try and imagine a team with Freddie & Beefy in it


----------



## PhilM

chrisb said:


> Flintoff especially was magnificent, try and imagine a team with Freddie & Beefy in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Now thats a team we would cause some damage with









I still think we stand a really good chance at Trent Bridge


----------



## pg tips

pg tips said:


> that looks like a corking batting pitch!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It's bloody amazing that on that wicket so many wickets were taken. None for the spinners & way over 1,000 runs.

Ricky P showed how a captains innings can save a game









Our boys worked their balls off IMHO. And well done Ian Bell as well, my sceptisism about his ability looks unfounded, thank god.


----------



## JoT

England have won the toss







and opted to bat on a good looking batting pitch, and McGrath hasn't recovered from his elbow injury


----------



## pg tips

It'll be all down hill from now John







I just have this feeling that it won't go well. Hope I'm wrong but Trent Bridge is not a lucky ground for England against the Aussies.


----------



## PhilM

Fingers crossed we start of like we did at old trafford.







Lets hope by lunch time we've got going on full steam ans spanking those Aussies for all the deserve


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> It'll be all down hill from now John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have this feeling that it won't go well. Hope I'm wrong but Trent Bridge is not a lucky ground for England against the Aussies.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Good start 85-0 fingers crossed


----------



## pg tips

not a bad morning at all, although this pitch has DRAW written all over it.

Australias bowling has been dire, at this rate we'll get a 50 in no balls.


----------



## JoT

C4 Cricket have just done a very good item on the infamous "Bodyline Series" ... the MCC captain, Douglas Jardine, comes across as one tough uncompromising individual and bowler Harold Larwood was just amazing. Interesting slow-motion of Larwood, his run-up and delivery was just superb.

What I really liked about the item ..... whingeing Convicts


----------



## pg tips

hasn't Larwood just passed on?

Amazing player, came out of the pits into what was then a public school boy sport and showed what brut strength and superb accuracy can do for a bowler.


----------



## PhilM

Just when we get going it starts to rain


----------



## Griff

*DEEP JOY AT TRENT BRIDGE*


----------



## PhilM

2:1 Oh yes was







on Sunday for sure


----------



## pg tips

Was in the NE at the weekend and had to go out for a family meal on Sunday afternoon!

Left at 5pm so missed everything









It was the in laws 40th wedding anniversary so I couldn't duck out.

The bloody resturant didn't have the cricket on, not even in the kitchens, the waiter said the chef didn't want them distracted









I nipped out to the "loo" at regular intervals and went to the car to check in on TMS









I'm glad I was wrong about it heading for a draw but Ian Bell has to be dropped. He's only had one decent knock in 4 tests!


----------



## Griff

We all hope for 5 glorious days of sunshine don't we!!!

Do we bollox.....................pray for plenty of this


----------



## Roger

Will get our local Witch Doctor to do a rain-dance.......

Yes we DO have them here in the wilder parts of the Cotswolds.....its the rough-cider, you know


----------



## pg tips

I'm getting mightily pissed off with the "shall we play James Anderson or Paul Collingwood" debate.

Drop Bell and play them both!

And no Griff I don't want rain I want us to smack 7 shade of







out of them!


----------



## Griff

> Drop Bell and play them both!


That's a very good idea!!!!


----------



## PhilM

No rain today, hopefully we win the toss and bat first.

That way we can do what PG said.







It's going to be interesting first day for sure.


----------



## pg tips

Griff said:


> Drop Bell and play them both!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very good idea!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

What do I know! They've gone for Collingwood, Bell stays in, he'd better get runs!


----------



## PhilM

Well we won the toss







I reckon the boys can do it, their all fired up and are keen to give the aussies a beating.









Oh what it would be like to have tickets


----------



## Griff

Lost 4 already for 131


----------



## Griff

pg tips said:


> I'm getting mightily pissed off with the "shall we play James Anderson or Paul Collingwood" debate.
> 
> Drop Bell and play them both!
> 
> And no Griff I don't want rain I want us to smack 7 shade of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Tit head Bell out for a duck!!!


----------



## Griff

Match picking up though!!!


----------



## PhilM

Griff said:


> Match picking up though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


If we can get through till the end of the day it would be good.


----------



## pg tips

honours about even I guess so far. Why didn't they drop bell? Mind you Collingwodd hardly had a good start and the Pieterson dismisal







does he think he's playing in his local park! This is the 5th Ashes Test you plonker!


----------



## Griff

I have a feeling that it will only be a draw with the intervention of rain. Otherwise I think the Aussies will win this match
















Hope the latter is wrong!!


----------



## pauluspaolo

Aussies were offered the light and took it - so there's been no play since tea. As I understand it we only need to draw to win back the ashes so was this the right decision? The presenter on Ch4 reckons they took the light because they didn't think they'd be off for long, then the rain started, the covers went on & now it doesn't look as if there'll be any more play today. The two opening Australian batsmen looked pretty comfortable so I'm glad they went off when they did - good decision lads









Wonder what the weather will be like tomorrow







??


----------



## pg tips

Langer looked comfortable but hayden was in all sorts of problems, I think langer came off to stop the chance of Hayden getting out. i understand the forecast is rain today but getting better Sundau and Monday, plenty of time to complete the match.

I must admit though we need wickets.


----------



## pg tips

Anyone watching this? Flintoff and Hoggard are on fire!


----------



## JoT

126 for 5







England are 132 ahead

Shane Warne is just outstanding









It looks as if the Aussies are on their way to drawing the series and retaining the Ashes







unless Pieterson and Collingwood can hang around for a few hours


----------



## PhilM

I see Bell is performing his usual outstanding self







Pieterson is going well though







Going to be an interesting afternoon


----------



## JoT

It's looking a lot better







despite Warne's amazing bowling


----------



## PhilM

It's looking great







Pieterson is playing a storm







What a great first test century


----------



## JoT

The Ashes our ours .... England have batted Australia out of the match.


----------



## PhilM

Bloody great news







We beat the aussies at Rugby and now Cricket







Why can't they play football... Least that way we would stand a chance of winning somthing at football for once









Great play by all, superb test series for sure


----------



## JoT




----------



## pauluspaolo

Hate to say it but man of the series for me was Shane Warne who (fortunately for future England teams) has announced his retirement - very close second was Andrew Flintoff









Thank god Pieterson had his eye in and lots of luck today - it would've been a very different story without his 158 - an outstanding innings









WELL DONE ENGLAND


----------



## JoT




----------



## pg tips

I left for work just as they come off for lunch, just got in, I've managed to here bits and pieces on the radio but missed most of the afternoon!

Sounds like KP played a stormer!

Well done the England team, I'm chuffed to bits.


----------



## Roger

Yes, well done the Lads....I was really impressed by Giles's innings....he showed all the application that Bell is lacking...

Good job, team


----------



## chrisb

Roger said:


> Yes, well done the Lads....I was really impressed by Giles's innings....he showed all the application that Bell is lacking...
> 
> Good job, team
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I think you're being very unfair to Bell, who has received some of the most unplayable balls possible, very early on in his innings.


----------



## JoT

Just watching the cricketers open-top bus parade; Freddie looks pissed









Not sure I agree with these parades though, not very English all this self-congratulation.


----------



## PhilM

JoT said:


> Just watching the cricketers open-top bus parade; Freddie looks pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Rumor has it that he didint go to bed. Stayed in the bar all night














Good lad


----------



## JoT

I didn't realise that our prime minister is a cricket fan; he wouldn't be exploiting the team's success ..... would he?

I hope Freddie throws up on the carpet.


----------



## PhilM

JoT said:


> I didn't realise that our prime minister is a cricket fan; he wouldn't be exploiting the team's success ..... would he?
> 
> I hope Freddie throws up on the carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Would you trust Tony









Oh well Freddie for PM


----------



## Roger

> I think you're being very unfair to Bell, who has received some of the most unplayable balls possible, very early on in his innings.


Come on!! he is a Professional and received, over the series, no more or less trhan any of the others...or the Australians for that matter.

I will be charitable and say that he has been "off form" for a long while...on the other hand...I suspect he is a little out of his depth at the moment.

Roger


----------



## Regal325

> has received some of the most unplayable balls possible


Certainly unplayable by Mr Bell.................he has underachieved


----------



## JoT

Mathew Hoggard when asked by a reporter about the meeting with Blair ... "he didn't lay on such a great bash to be honest, just pineapple juice and water"

















Nice one


----------



## chrisb

Roger said:


> I think you're being very unfair to Bell, who has received some of the most unplayable balls possible, very early on in his innings.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on!! he is a Professional and received, over the series, no more or less trhan any of the others...or the Australians for that matter.
> 
> I will be charitable and say that he has been "off form" for a long while...on the other hand...I suspect he is a little out of his depth at the moment.
> 
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I can't understand that why, if he is as crap as you think he is, that vaughan, Fletcher Et al think he is the best batsman in the team..maybe you should look at Gooch's and Gatting's early test innings and compare


----------



## chrisb

JoT said:


> Mathew Hoggard when asked by a reporter about the meeting with Blair ... "he didn't lay on such a great bash to be honest, just pineapple juice and water"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


He was bl**dy lucky to catch Bliar in this country









and Pieterson was lucky to catch anything


----------



## Roger

> if he is as crap as you think he is,


WHERE did I say that??? Dont credit it me with comments I didnt make please...if you bother to read the posts, I said that he lacked the application and that "AT THE MOMENT" he is a little out of his depth"

Roger


----------



## pg tips

IR Bell

1st Test 

1st Inns b McGrath 6 2nd Inns lbw b Warne 8

2nd Test 

c Gilchrist b Kasprowicz 6

3rd Test

c Gilchrist b Lee 59

4th Test

c Gilchrist b Tait 3 & c Kasprowicz b Lee 3

5th Test

lbw b Warne 0 & c Warne b McGrath 0

I make that an average of 10.625

Out of his depth? He may have been alright against Bangladeshie bowlers but he couldn't do it against the Aussies. I don't care what balls he was bowled only one knock out of 8 just is not good enough.

He's the only player (apart from one test Collingwood) that Duncan Fletcher has allowed to go back to his county. Says it all really, I don't think we'll see him in an England jersey for a while.


----------



## Roger

PG,

Quite so...my point exactly....I hadn't dug out the exact figures, but I knew they were rather poor.

He may well "blossom" at a later date....but he isnt quite up to it just yet...hope he does well, but he needs time and refinement.

I certainly must have missed the interview or article making him, quote "the best batsman in the team" I should like to see that one... doesnt say too much for the others, does it!

Roger


----------



## pg tips

From cricinfo.com written after the 3rd test and obviuosly clutching at straws if you ask me.



> Once described by Dayle Hadlee as the best 16-year old he had ever seen, Ian Bell had been earmarked for greatness long before he was drafted onto the England tour of New Zealand in 2001-02, as cover for the injured Mark Butcher. Tenacious and technically sound, Bell is a top-order batsman very much in the mould of Michael Atherton, who was burdened with similar expectations when he made his England debut a generation ago. And like Atherton, it is Bell's mental attitude to the game that has set him apart from his peers. He is particularly adept at leaving the ball outside off stump, and he has received glowing reviews from coaches at every stage of his development, not least from Rod Marsh at the England Academy, a man not given to hyperbole. A former England U19 captain, Bell had played just 13 first-class games when called into the England squad, though in 2001 he scored 836 runs for Warwickshire at an average of over 64, including three centuries. Amid all the attention, Bell's form slumped, but by 2004 he was on his way back. He finally made his Test debut against West Indies in August 2004, stroking 70 in his only innings, before returning the following summer to lift his career average to an obscene 297 with two unbeaten innings against Bangladesh, including his maiden Test century at Chester-le-Street. Picked for the subsequent Ashes series, Bell was initially found out - like so many others - by Australia's champions, McGrath and Warne, but he battled back with a gutsy 59 in the third Test at Old Trafford.
> 
> Andrew Miller (August 2005)


----------



## Roger

Thanks for that PG,

He has/had potential against lesser opposition....but for me, its in the eyes, watch him taking guard in this series and you can see the lack of confidence and a greater unease than most of the others...mind you, he probably had every right to be uneasy, I would have been.

I played 3 times for my county at under 18 level and that was bad enough for me as a bowler, who coul;dnt bat too well....I know the look very well...I used to look for it when I was bowling...its a sure sign.

Roger


----------



## JoT

Boycott rated him very highly; he has all the strokes, great technique but has a problem between his ears


----------



## chrisb

Roger said:


> Thanks for that PG,
> 
> He has/had potential against lesser opposition....but for me, its in the eyes, watch him taking guard in this series and you can see the lack of confidence and a greater unease than most of the others...mind you, he probably had every right to be uneasy, I would have been.
> 
> I played 3 times for my county at under 18 level and that was bad enough for me as a bowler, who coul;dnt bat too well....I know the look very well...I used to look for it when I was bowling...its a sure sign.
> 
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Sorry, didn't realise that you were giving an expert opinion


----------



## Roger

> Sorry, didn't realise that you were giving an expert opinion


No...not expert at all....just a fair bit of experience

Roger


----------



## pg tips

I never actually played "proper" cricket, at my school you had to be in the top (snob) group to get a look in.

But every summer from about aged 8 we'd play all day with a bat made from a piece of floorboard and a tennis ball. 6 & out if you hit it over the road

As we got older we fashioned a "wicket" at the local football pitch, like a sheet of corugated roofing! Got propper stumps, bats and a real ball, but no pads or box or helmet, we were young, what did we care?

I can remember as a 12 year old facing my mates big brother who was 17 and a Bob Willis fan, I've never been so scared in my life!

Till I hit him for 6







problem was we lost the ball in a ditch and those that lost the ball had to buy the next one, that was 3 weeks pocket money!


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> I never actually played "proper" cricket, at my school you had to be in the top (snob) group to get a look in.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Poor downtrodden working class victim being supressed by the snobs


----------



## pg tips

That's probably where my left wing tendancies all started!


----------



## JoT

I gave up cricket after my experiences at primary school









One pad, no box and batting gloves made from cotton with rubber "pimples" on the back









Oh yes ... and a sadistic b*****d of a teacher who bowled a respectable medium pace at us petrified schoolboys!

After that Rugby seemed to be a breeze


----------



## chrisb

pg tips said:


> IR Bell
> 
> 1st Test
> 
> 1st Inns b McGrath 6 2nd Inns lbw b Warne 8
> 
> 2nd Test
> 
> c Gilchrist b Kasprowicz 6
> 
> 3rd Test
> 
> c Gilchrist b Lee 59
> 
> 4th Test
> 
> c Gilchrist b Tait 3 & c Kasprowicz b Lee 3
> 
> 5th Test
> 
> lbw b Warne 0 & c Warne b McGrath 0
> 
> I make that an average of 10.625
> 
> Out of his depth? He may have been alright against Bangladeshie bowlers but he couldn't do it against the Aussies. I don't care what balls he was bowled only one knock out of 8 just is not good enough.
> 
> He's the only player (apart from one test Collingwood) that Duncan Fletcher has allowed to go back to his county. Says it all really, I don't think we'll see him in an England jersey for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You don't mention his second innings in the Third test when he made 65, where he his total of 124 was the second highest score after Vaughan's 180.

You also don't mention that he outscored Vaughan in the first & second tests....I'm not sure what you've got against the lad, but you're definitely biased against him.

He might be short of experience, but certainly he's not lacking in application as suggested elsewhere


----------



## pg tips

I do opologise it wasn't intentional I missed his 21 in the 2nd inns of the 2nd test as well









Sorry Mr bell, lets do the average again, 10 inns gives him an average of

17.1 that's much better then and perfectly respectable for an England No 4

I have nothing against me Bell and i'm sure he'll turn into a fine batsman but I think it was a mistake to put a 23 year old who is relativley inexperienced in the team. Just MHO.

It will be interesting to see if he makes the tour party in the winter.


----------



## Roger

> I have nothing against me Bell and i'm sure he'll turn into a fine batsman but I think it was a mistake to put a 23 year old who is relativley inexperienced in the team. Just MHO.


Thats what I said, in fact I wished him well......previous still stands...he is CURRENTLY out of his depth at this level


----------



## Griff

One word.................Pakistan..


----------



## JoT

Lacklustre displays .... mind you Pakistan have played very well


----------



## chrisb

I'd just like to add that, I bet the selectors are really sorry that they stuck with Bell, he's only scored the centuries in three successive Tests; bummer!


----------



## pg tips

Yes he has come good Chris I admit I may have been a tad hasty however he is only in the side due to injuries.

if the squad was fully fit he wouldn't have been there. Gives them a headache now though for thw winter, they have got to take him.

Going well this morning too! Looks like another headingly draw though, pitch is a batsmans heaven.


----------



## chrisb

pg tips said:


> Yes he has come good Chris I admit I may have been a tad hasty however he is only in the side due to injuries.
> 
> if the squad was fully fit he wouldn't have been there. Gives them a headache now though for thw winter, they have got to take him.
> 
> Going well this morning too! Looks like another headingly draw though, pitch is a batsmans heaven.


I reckon he has sixth bat position for good now.


----------



## Griff

Any relation!!?


----------



## chrisb

Griff said:


> Any relation!!?


None at all









nor was Colin (MCFC)


----------



## pg tips

345 ao!

I'm blaming you Chris, Bell was doing allright until you bigged him up









I R Bell c Kamran Akmal b Mohammad Sami 4


----------



## chrisb

pg tips said:


> 345 ao!
> 
> I'm blaming you Chris, Bell was doing allright until you bigged him up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I R Bell c Kamran Akmal b Mohammad Sami 4








































I think our lads were still laughing so much at Inzamam's dismissal


----------



## Griff

I just hope we are laughing at the end of today


----------



## chrisb

Griff said:


> I just hope we are laughing at the end of today


That'll be up to the bowlers then , won't it


----------



## Griff

Yep

When the hell will Simon Jones be back!!!?


----------



## pg tips

didn't Read bat well?









Should be a good day today, I've got to work and no LW in the van so shall have to rely on updates on 5live


----------



## chrisb

Won't your am band tune down to 198?

mine does


----------



## pg tips

Just remembered i have a portable DAB radio







and I've got batteries that fit it!


----------



## Xantiagib

154/9 Mahmood stealing the show!


----------



## chrisb

All done & dusted.

Well done Panesaar, Mahmood & Read


----------



## Griff




----------



## pg tips

Fantastic result,

And Sri lanka beating the South Afrikans 2-0 puts Englands drawn series into a new light, I think we've played well this summer!

Bring on the Aussies and the Ashes!


----------



## pg tips

pg tips said:


> Bring on the Aussies and the Ashes!










well after 2 days back to normal for England, we need to bat for 3 days and the Aussies only need 17 wickets







Nice knock from Ponting


----------



## Griff

Didn't we all know we'd get stuffed this time.

We've been crap since Simon Jones went out seemingly injured for ever


----------



## Griff




----------



## Roger

As heard on Radio2 this morning.....

Q: What does Ashley Giles do with his hands to ensure the next ball takes a wicket???

A: Pick up a bat!!!


----------



## Roger

As heard on Radio2 this morning.....

Q: What does Ashley Giles do with his hands to ensure the next ball takes a wicket???

A: Pick up a bat!!!


----------



## Roger

As heard on Radio2 this morning.....

Q: What does Ashley Giles do with his hands to ensure the next ball takes a wicket???

A: Pick up a bat!!!


----------



## Roger

Sorry about posting the same thing several time...the whole thing just locked-up on me before it disappered for a while....I couldnt disconnect from it and I must have tried several keystrokes to clear from the site.

Roger


----------



## pg tips

about right Roger, good to see Monty getting wickets even if a tad expensive but not much else to cheer about


----------



## JoT

Normally it wouldn't bother me so much, after all it is just a game ..... however ....

after all the palaver last year, the street parade, drunken antics of the players and worst of all Tony Bliar jumping on the bandwagon and handing out British Empire honours, this series is sticking in my craw ..... what's the old saying? ... "pride comes before a fall"? .... I hope it is a lesson learnt of how to behave when you win a cricket series ... I bet Jardine, Larwood and Voce are spinning in their graves.


----------



## Griff

For Gawds sake J

Do you really have to bring Tony Blair into that.

Chill out J.............we really dont want you going back to Africa, but sometimes,..........just sometimes...!!!!!


----------



## pg tips

I think it's more of a case of sporting prowes being so rare in this country the govt decided it was high time to start recognising those fleeting moments when we do actually do quite well! We all know it won't last very long after all!

Will the Scottish Elephant polo world champions be rewarded I wonder







(btw I mean the human riders are Scottish not the Elephants


----------



## Griff

What the hell is wrong with Simon Jones.

Our present bowling is way way not good enough.

Is he injured forever!!???

It is more than clear we are absolute crap without his bowling.

There must be a spin bowler out there that is a bit special if Simon is never coming back!!


----------



## pg tips

Griff what are you on about, 2 wins on the trot and they are in the final!


----------



## Griff

Are you putting money on them winning that one!!??


----------



## pg tips

tongue firmly in cheek, just found out the final is 3 matches so who knows,







but no, I don't gamble


----------



## Griff




----------



## Griff

Ok......some success at last









And its about time!

The bowling was better this time, but is Simon Jones injured for ever? What is wrong with him!!??????


----------

